# Burton Sizing Question/ICS Question



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Size should be fine.

The board should come with an adapter disc for regular bindings.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Anybody else have size advice? please guys


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Size is fine but as far as the ICS system, you need to get an ICS specific binding like the Est's. The ICS (Infinite Channel System) is Burton's way of making you buy there new bindings that work with the channel system. A word of advice, get the regular Custom without the ICS and then you can get whatever bindings you want. Any standard 4x4 binding can fit Burton's bolt pattern if you turn the plate 90 degrees.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a feeling you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> I have a feeling you have no idea what you're talking about.


If you are refering to me, you are incorrect. Chimi stated he was looking at a Burton Custom ICS 157 wide. Burton ICS stands for Infinite Channel System which is the binding mounting system that is just a slot in the center of the board to mount your bindings to, which requires you to use a binding such as a Burton Cartel or Triad with the Est ending to it. The Est ending is Burton's designation for the binding that fits the ICS system (it does also come with a baseplate for the standard bolt pattern), and as of right now, no one I know of makes a binding that will work with an ICS board other than Burton, so like I stated, it is Burton's way of making you buy there new Est bindings when you buy an ICS board. As far as mounting a standard 4x4 baseplate fitting the Burton bolt pattern, it will infact work. I work in our local snowboard shop and just mounted a pair of Ride Delta MVMNT bindings to a new Burton Custom 3D. The only way I was incorrect was the angle you turn the baseplate. You actually turn it 45 degrees and it will line up on the 3 bolt pattern, if you want your stance to be as wide as possible with that particular board. If you don't want your stance to be as wide as it can be, you use the standard 4 bolt pattern the board has on it. The exact board he would want to look at, if he wants to get a binding other than the Est series binding, is the Burton Custom 3D Wide as they have it listed in their catalog. It has the standard bolt pattern and no ICS system. Chimi, I hope this explains a little better why you can't use just any binding with an ICS board. Legally, no disrespect intended, but I have to deal with this question almost daily, I just never put a full answer on here because I never felt the need to. You can't use just any binding with Burton's new ICS system it is a specific binding you need for those boards.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Burton specifically includes a 2 hole disc so you can use your regular bindings with ICS boards.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Hmm...I will have to ask my boss if we got those, because we don't have any laying around that I see. I was told that if we get someone asking, sell the Est bindings, that's what they were designed for. If there is a plate, I must find it now, but as is, I usually get people to go along and just buy the original board. In my opinion, the more things you have to attach to the board, the more things that can fail and go wrong. I appologize and was going off the way I was taught which I'm finding out now is incorrect. If I had my digital I would take a picture of the boards we have sitting out, none have that attachment.


----------



## OffTopicAbuser (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a Burton Custom Flying V with the EST track. I use a set of Burton Custom Bindings. Not Specifically EST. I use the adapter plate. Works great.


----------

